# IACV on b14 SE-R



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I just bought a '96 SE-R and I am having idling problems which I didn't have when i first bought the car. A have been a big SE-R fan for a while and just now got one but I don't have a lot of hands on experience with the sr20de. RPM will drop when I push in the clutch and when I start, sometimes stalling. I also have a CEL on and reading from other posts on here I believe my IACV and/or my throttle body is dirty. Anyone have a pic as to where I can find the IACV and what to do to clean it? Is it on the side of the throttle body? Thank You

Chris


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net a wealth of information.

Try this

Or this


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I also forgot to mention that my exhaust stinks. Am I running too rich or does my cat need replaced? Could this be EGR instead or a combo of both?


----------

